# SQ; time off and traveling to Borden



## swim1985 (12 May 2012)

I Am going to meaford for my SQ on friday. How does time off work? Do you weekends off?
Also, what is the best way to get to Borden from Meaford without a personal vehicle?


----------



## MikeL (12 May 2012)

I assume you are with PRETC?  They should be organizing the transport for yourself and others on that course.  You will probably get some weekends off,  but not all.   Standard stuff,  course does good during the week, pass inspections and you may get weekends off unless training or something is scheduled.  I did the old 7 week SQ course,  and we didn't get any weekends off till the 4th week I think,  not sure what it's like on BMQ-Land(what SQ is now)


----------



## Hurricane (13 May 2012)

I did the 7 week SQ in 2005 and the 4 week BMQ-L in 2010 (Long Story). As -Skeletor- mentioned time off was a no go on the old course until about week 5. In Meaford I am not sure about, I have still heard some horror stories about late nights/early morning weekends from a few friends who have done it there (could also just be fisherman's stories). I did BMQ-L in Gagetown, and I found it to be relaxed. Every weekend was off, and very minimal Confirmation Of Combat Knowledge. 

Regardless of what goes on, have fun. Remember it's only 4 weeks.


----------



## Lare (23 May 2012)

4 Weeks in Shilo, 5am - 11pm everyday, including weekends, except 1 where we had two half days off (drill in the afternoon) CB'd the entire time, zero drinking. 

Basically completely depends on where you do your course, and what your staff are like, and how your course mates are. (IE if nothing but lippy goof-balls, you'll more than likely pay for it.)


----------



## Dkeh (24 May 2012)

Lare said:
			
		

> 4 Weeks in Shilo, 5am - 11pm everyday, including weekends, except 1 where we had two half days off (drill in the afternoon) CB'd the entire time, zero drinking.
> 
> Basically completely depends on where you do your course, and what your staff are like, and how your course mates are. (IE if nothing but lippy goof-balls, you'll more than likely pay for it.)




This. I recall a Friday evening, about to get our leave passes handed to us and be on our merry way. The Crse W.O took a while to photocopy them (or whatever else he was doing), and when he showed up, someone said something along the lines of "finally". BAM, leave passes ripped up, right in front of our faces.


----------

